

Show HN: Wifilist – Find the best wifi around you, let us help - atudoute
http://wifilist.co

======
bnejad
Not a bad idea but if you want a better response you might want to link to a
demo page - I don't have anything around me so I can't really see what it
should look like.

------
not_a_test_user
This is fun. [http://i.imgur.com/ILo0eiE.gif](http://i.imgur.com/ILo0eiE.gif)

